# Comprobar funcionamiento de programador PIC



## el_padrino (Abr 11, 2008)

Hola a tod@s,

En primer lugar me presento, pues es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Me llamo Iván y soy de Valencia. Soy estudiante de Ingeniería Industrial (Especialidad de Electrónica y Automática) y me encanta la electrónica.

He montado el programador JDM para programar PIC y antes de pasar a aprender cómo van los PIC quería comentaros lo que hago para comprobar que el programador funciona bien:

Desde IC-Prog modifico a mano el valor de algunas posiciones de memoria, le doy a grabar en el PIC y si me dice que la grabación se verificó correctamente lo doy como bueno.

¿Con eso puedo estar seguro de que funciona correctamente?¿o hay posibilidad de error?

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda. Espero poder ayudar a otros cuando tenga más idea.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Abr 11, 2008)

El Icpro graba la información en el pic, y a continuacion lee los datos para verificar que realmente se ha grabado correctamente, pero si en el firmware tu has cometido algun error, igualmente te dara por buena la grabacion.

saludos


----------



## ablanco (Abr 11, 2008)

hola, mira lo mas facil para verificar que si te guardo algun programa en el pic, es chekar que los numeros en hexadecimal que te salen cuando abres el icprog cambien, si cambian al abrir el otro archivo y guardarlo parace que no vas a tener problemas, mas sin embargo como dic ppchip, es puede ser que aun asi te lo haya quemado mal aunque todo paresca normal; para esto yo siempre simulo mi programa con el software ISIS, es muy facil de simular y ademas es mucho muy util.

Saludos hasta españa


----------



## el_padrino (Abr 13, 2008)

Vale, pero... ¿Lo de que el firmware esté mal sería problema *de la grabación o de la programación*?. Me interesa saber si el programador funciona correctamente, es lo único de momento, y ahora mismo no tengo tiempo de ponerme a mirar cómo se programan los PIC, pues nunca he trabajado con ellos. En verano me pondré a programar, pero ahora acabo esto del grabador y apartaré los proyectos de aficionado durante unos meses, pues no les podré dedicar tiempo.

Saludos y gracias por responder


----------



## pic-man (Abr 13, 2008)

Si quieres saber si tu programador funciona correctamente lo más sencillo sería que buscaras el código para hacer parpadear un led en algún pic16f84 o 16f628, lo grabes y veas si funciona.


----------



## caeg (Abr 13, 2008)

pic-man tengo un problema programando pics que ningun codigo funciona e intentado varios y ninguno da, e cambiado el valor del reloj a XT y de todos modos que pudiera estar pasando


----------



## pic-man (Abr 13, 2008)

caeg si has probado con varios códigos pueden ser varias cosas:
- que los códigos (ninguno) funcione
- que haya algún problema con los bits de configuración (los fuses)
- que el programador no funcione


----------



## Elvic (Ago 13, 2008)

hola a todos;

Necesito ayuda pues no se que este mal si el programado o el  PIC,

Resulta que el software de grabación (PICALL) no me marca ningún error, al momento de grabarlo..

pero al poner lo a funcionar  en un montaje no pasa nada...


Ya trate con programas sencillos como mandar datos al puerto B (prender y apagar leds ) y nada .

también al puerto A y nada, a ningún puerto , en detalle es que no se como comprobar cual de los dos sea si el PIC o el programador; se que podría descartar cualquiera de los dos  teniendo otro PIC, pero no tengo la posibilidad de conseguir otro. el PIC es el PIC16F73..

existirá algun meto para comprobar el PIC


----------



## pepechip (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola Elvic
Verifica que el programa que estas grabando corresponde a ese micro (si un programa esta diseñado para trabajar con el 16f84 hay que hacerle algunas modificaciones para utilizar otro micro distinto).

Para verificar si el micro esta bien grabado, tambien puedes leerlo y comprobar si corresponden los mismos datos.


----------



## Elvic (Ago 13, 2008)

gracias por la repuesta pepechip 

y si si verifique esto de el código fuente correspondiera al micro en cuestión pero ni aun así, después  probé con un código para el pic16f84 ya verificado y tampoco...

En fin  ya lo pude resolver active todas las características del software para programación y hay esta  el fallo, estada desactivado una opción que hace que se escriba en los puertos no se si sea en el puerto de los PIC o el puerto paralelo de la computadora..(el programdor es por puerto paralelo) 

Pero la opción dice así:

*Write Config./Port*.

y es así como se soluciono ese detalle...

Gracias por la respuesta me dio la idea de probar con el pic16f84 y así pude verificar el otro pic16f73 y de esta manera descarte este PIC.

Pues yo estaba terco en que quería comprobar, solamente con el pic16f73, y por consiguiente no verifica las las opciones  de programación.

suerT


----------

